# Hospital Coding VS Professional Coding?



## lmsmom2 (May 19, 2009)

I am a new coder trying to get my coding career started.  I am a CPC-A with no experience.  I am currently employed at a hospital in work in medical records filing paperwork (have been in the position for 1 1/2yrs).  I have applied for professional coding position and did not get the position.  There is a postion open for a Certified Hospital Coder coding ambulatory surgeries and I don't know if I should apply?  Any advice would be great since I am having a hard time deciding whether or not I should apply.  Thanks!


----------



## sphillips79 (May 19, 2009)

I would apply, since you already have background with the company and you have credentials, maybe you could ask them to first allow you on a contingent basis, or part time while you continue to work your other. And it may turn out to be your time, so applying couldn't hurt anything.
Good Luck!


----------



## ckkohler (May 19, 2009)

It never hurts to try ... and no matter where I go, what I do - my mom's words ring in my ears "no one can ever take away what you learn on the job; once learned, it is yours!" .. I would at least give it a shot!!!  Good Luck!


----------



## em2177 (May 20, 2009)

I would definately apply! You are already working for the company which means you would get first priority from any outside applicants. Plus you are certified. Go for it!!!


----------

